

Investors Find Ways to Indirectly Profit from Valuable Startups - zbravo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/10/technology/investors-find-ways-to-indirectly-profit-from-valuable-start-ups.html

======
hahamrfunnyguy
Also worth mentioning is the fund isn't even beating the S&P:

"Since inception, the fund has returned 19.4 percent, compared with 22.7
percent for the Standard & Poor’s 500 index."

------
dazbradbury
Discussion from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035286)

